# Ok so what is the deal with a cork 360?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The idea is that with the way the physics works it is easier to rotate in the horizontal 1.5 times while going inverted once than doing the same thing but only going 1 time around in the horizontal. It's just hard to do off a kicker with the way the rotations roll out. I have a friend that does cork 3's. They're ridiculous.

PS it's also the same for a lot of riders that doing a cork 7 is easier than doing a flat 7. Going inverted actually speeds up your horizontal rotation.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Caffeine said:


> Hey guys....just seeking some clarification on corked spins. I hear you can not do a cork 360....it has to be a 540 or more...supposedly this is just how it works. Then I hear you CAN do a cork 360, but it's harder to do than a 540? So what is right? If you can only cork 5 or more why is that?
> 
> Cheers!


Adding to what Nivek said already, basically it goes back to you needing to land the right way up on the landing. When you cork, you're going upside down or off-axis and that means you have to come back up aligned with the landing again when you want to land (otherwise you land upside down, sideways, tail heavy, nose heavy etc).

Bigger rotations give you more time to come back up again and line up with the landing.

So...

Corked 360s = possible, but very very hard to land the right way up on the landing because it requires you to twist and adjust your body a lot just before you land in order to correct the off-axis spin and land the right way up.

Corked 540s = easier and natural because your body will naturally come back up the right way up by the time you finish the 540 rotation, so there's not much adjusting you have to do.

This is why most riders will tell you that the corked 540 is one of the most natural feeling rotations out there. The cork just happens and corrects itself for landing without you having to do much.


----------



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Some helpful info here. Appreciate it!


----------



## brandon27932 (Dec 12, 2013)

its all in the wind and the poke, usually have to carv it off the heels real hard not much popping. you cant ever cork it in my opinion because you never fully go upside. indy grab works best


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

brandon27932 said:


> its all in the wind and the poke, usually have to carv it off the heels real hard not much popping. you cant ever cork it in my opinion because you never fully go upside. indy grab works best


Umm... what?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Jed/Nivek-

What are the better grabs for corked spins? I was always taught/coached that its generally easier and more efficient to grab the leading edge for FS/BS. I...if I'm doing a FS cork 5, I should theoretically grab melon?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> Jed/Nivek-
> 
> What are the better grabs for corked spins? I was always taught/coached that its generally easier and more efficient to grab the leading edge for FS/BS. I...if I'm doing a FS cork 5, I should theoretically grab melon?


Yeah typically melon is the standard grab for fs cork 5 (although obviously you can do corks with any grab really).

Basically some grabs make you more naturally get into a corked position vs. other grabs. For example, most people learn to grab mute (front hand in middle of toeside edge) for learning backside corks because grabbing mute makes you drop your lead shoulder down backside, which is the direction you'd be dropping that shoulder to cork backside.

So generally with corks people tend to learn mute grab for backside cork or melon grab for frontside cork because it keeps your body nicely aligned to cork.


----------

